# disque dur externe branché sur neuf box en usb pour utilisation wifi ?



## pv_bain (5 Décembre 2006)

salut, 

j'ai un disque dur externe, une neuf box derniere generation avec l'option wifi, et un powerbook G4 connecté en wifi a cette neuf box.

autre detail, je ne connais rien en réseau, ni connexion wifi ou autres...

mais je me demandais, s'il était possible de connecter en usb mon disque dur externe en usb sur la prise de ma neuf box, puis avec une manip d'expert que vous etes, utiliser mon disque dur externe par l'intermédiaire du wifi... ?

merci d'avance de vos reponses

@+ bonne soirée 

pv


----------



## whereismymind (7 Décembre 2006)

Je suis chez Neuf, j'ai pas d'USB sur mon Modem. A part le port USB qui sert a brancher le Modem en lui même sur le Mac.
T'as quel Modem toi ? Sinon, même si c'est possible, si je peux me permettre, ça sera jamais aussi bien que brancher en direct sur le Mac.


----------



## Ralfix (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, je remonte ce post parceque je me pose exactement la même question. Des explications?


----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2008)

On peut faire ça en FTP avec une FreeBox, mais pas en direct (le Finder ne gère pas le FTP en écriture).
J'imagine que c'est la même chose avec une NeufBox.


----------

